# Malware unter Linux



## Gamer_7 (18. Juli 2012)

Wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich wissen, ob man unter Linux einen Virenscanner oder ähnliches braucht, denn viele behaupten ja, dass es fast keine Viren für Linux gibt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hierbei weiterhelfen.


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich nicht. Es gibt Viren und co. natürlich auch für Linux, aber die Verbreitung ist ziemlich gering. Wenn du nicht gerade auf irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten unterwegs bist oder dich sonstwie einem erhöhten Risiko aussetzt, dürfte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## Research (18. Juli 2012)

Mir sind keine bekannt.


----------



## coroc (18. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Mir sind keine bekannt.


 Es gibt auch keine, in eine der letzen c´t stand was von 2 oder 3


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juli 2012)

"Keine" stimmt schon mal nicht.

Btw. es gibt sogar einen Wikipedia-Artikel zu dem Thema: Linux malware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## coroc (18. Juli 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> "Keine" stimmt schon mal nicht.


 Keine war Virenschutz


----------



## bingo88 (18. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Keine war Virenschutz


 Ah, ok. Das habe ich so nicht interpretiert


----------



## Gamer_7 (18. Juli 2012)

OK. Also brauch man keinen Virenschutz.
Habe aber oft gelesen, dass man sein System "rooten" sollte.
Was bedeutet das??


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Juli 2012)

@Virenscanner: Es gibt welche, die sind checken allerdings vorwiegend E-Mails, damit man keine verseuchten Anhänge an Windowsuser weiterleitet.

@Viren: Die gibt es, allerdings nicht in freier Wildbahn. Die Sache ist, dass (wohl auch unter Windows) die meisten Viren vom Benutzer selbst installiert werden. („Hm, diese Webseite sieht recht dubios aus… Oh, ein Crack!“ *saug*) Das wird unter Linux weniger passieren. Was es aber (von Zeit zu Zeit) gibt, sind Rootkits, die (gezielt) über offene Sicherheitslücken eingeschleust werden. Gegen hilft aber auch kein Virenscanner – weil die Patches meist schneller sind als so ein Scanner Definitionsupdates bekommen würde. Ne Firewall und ein gepatchtes System helfen hier aber auch. (Wobei man unter diesem Gesichtspunkt v.a. auf Servern die Finger von Plesk und Co lassen sollte.)

@Rooten: Das heißt nur, dass du vollen Zugriff auf das System bekommst. Bei nem Desktop-Linux hast du das eh, nur bei Android und Co meist nicht. (Volle Kontrolle meint bei Linux übrigens wirklich, dass du alles darfst. Das ist nicht so wie beim Admin bei Windows, der immer noch eine Stufe unter Menschen aus Redmont steht. Sprich: Wenn du willst, kannst du auch das komplette System löschen – oder anders kaputt machen.)


----------



## Gamer_7 (18. Juli 2012)

OK. Soll ich dann die Firewall von Linux benutzen
Oder sollte ich eine andere Firewall installieren.


----------



## blackout24 (18. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Malware unter Linux nennt sich GIMP.

/scnr

Solang du kein Server hast bist du sowieso nicht interessant was Angriffe angeht.
Kannst dir gerne ne FW installieren oder den Router das machen lassen brauchst du aber nicht.


----------



## Jimini (18. Juli 2012)

Eine Firewall brauchst du nur, wenn du a) direkt am Netz hängst und b) irgendwelche Dienste bei dir laufen hast, die möglicherweise von außen erreichbar sind. 
Ein Virenscanner wird auf einem Linux-Desktopsystem in der Regel nicht benötigt - eigentlich "brauchst" du sowas nur dann, wenn auf dem System auch Windows läuft oder die Kiste als Mail- / Fileserver fungiert. Ich lasse auf dem Mail- und auf dem Fileserver einmal wöchentlich clamscan durchlaufen, der Scanner ist zwar nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei, aber das Gröbste erkennt selbst ClamAV. iptables habe ich nur auf den Kisten installiert, auf denen Serverdienste laufen bzw. die von außen erreichbar sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer_7 (19. Juli 2012)

OK. Dann installiere ich mir ClamAV, patche immer mein System und bin ausreichend gesiichert gegenüber Malware usw.


----------



## Solarius (19. Juli 2012)

Gamer_7 schrieb:


> OK. Dann installiere ich mir ClamAV, patche immer mein System und bin ausreichend gesiichert gegenüber Malware usw.


Schützt ClamAV auch gegen Pishing? Ich glaube nicht. 
Auch unter Linux wird empfohlen, nicht alles aus jeder Quelle zu installieren. Die Standardquellen sind "wohl" sicher.  Da wird alles menschenmögliche getan.


----------



## blackout24 (19. Juli 2012)

Vor phising schütz nur brain.exe
Habe mir in all den Jahren in den ich Windows benutzt habe auch nie
etwas eingefangen einfach nur bewusstes surf verhalten. Wer natürlich
jeden Tag nach gecrackter Software und Keygeneratoren und Pornos
schaut schreit ja gerade "Hier ich ich bitte gibt mir ein Trojaner".

Bei Linux braucht man zum Glück nichtmehr surfen, nur um an Software
zu kommen. Die Pakete sind alle signiert und werden von Uni Servern
geladen.

Avast hat nun auch ein Scanner für Linux im Angebot der hat wahrscheinlich
reißenden Absatz.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Juli 2012)

Nachtrag zur Firewall: Wenn keine Serverdienste laufen, braucht es auch keine Firewall. Wo kein Programm auf das Netzwerk lauscht, kommt auch nichts rein. Nur wenn man zig Dienste laufen hat, hilft die zusätzliche Anbsicherung. Auf den meisten Desktops sind also sowohl Firewall als auch Virenscanner recht nutzlos.


----------



## Gamer_7 (20. Juli 2012)

Wusste gar nicht, dass Avast einen Scanner für Linux hat.
Ist dieser Scanner denn besser als ClamAV??


----------

